# Boat painting vs. Vinyl wrapping



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Want to make a change to my boat, which would be cheaper, to have the boat repainted, or wrapped.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

a 'wrap' is most certainly a temporary addition to any boat. the life expectancy on a tournament boat is 3 years, and on a recreational boat its probably 5 or 6 years. the colors should never fade, but keep in mind the wrap is nothing more than a decal. every bump and scratch, and it will peel. it takes lots of maintenance to keep a wrap in decent shape, and lots of repair work, each time you bump a dock or piling.

cheers.

drew


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We were gonna get a wrap for our other 23' boat, the cost wasestimated at$5,000.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What exactly is a vinyl wrap? My son started to use an acid based hull cleaner on one of our boats yesterday, and when he did, it bubbled up and there is a thin film of what seems like whit latex, and we peeled it off in the area he had put the hull cleaner on. The boat looks fine, shiny and smooth underneath it.

I don't know wether to stop, or do the whole boat. It needs a reel good hull cleaning, and wax job. Can you wax over this vinyl stuff? And how do you clean stains off it? It seems kinda flimsy. I really don't like it.

How is it applied? What are the benifits?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:doh 5 grand!! To have someone shrink wrap some damn plastic to my boat. Now I see why you said you WERE going to have it done.

You knowmaybe the ole girl still looks good.:letsdrink

I guess order a new leaning post, throw on a fresh coat of wax and let her be.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Gloryboy (10/16/2007)*:doh 5 grand!! To have someone shrink wrap some damn plastic to my boat. Now I see why you said you WERE going to have it done.


Exactly why I said we "were".... I don't see 5,000 for that either - pretty graphics on all sides, but thats too much money. For our current boat, we are gonna get a biggraphic done on each side of the boat in lieu of a wrap. $250 vs $5K...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

See now you are talking..Can I get a big single graphic made and applied for under 1,000.maybe not single you know, one for each side


----------



## talleyban (Sep 28, 2007)

I was looking into getting a wrap up on my boat. I still might do it. The boat and gel coat is in great condition but the wrap will protect it and make it look cool. I talked with a rep from JAXWRAPS out of Jacksonville. They will comme to your house and apply a 3M wrap to your boat. The cost is about 1500 for my boat. Cost change based on size of boat ect.... Cape Horns are a little more because of the large gunnels. They will do three revisions to your design and the prince includes installation. It will protect your boat and look cool based on your design. 

http://www.jaxwraps.com/


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

couldn't help but notice one of those boats on the web site looked awfully familiar, Wasn't that Got Salt?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw the "GOT SALT" also. How much was it Drew? Looks really good.....


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

for wraps the labor and material are pretty expensize, sure you can get cheaper stuff but with that stuff you get what you pay for...its takes a few day to get the wrap to look good, most companies can throw something out the door in a few hours, but the labor is what gets expensive


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd like to find a local auto shop that will spray paint the car for me with a good quality paint! Anyone know one in the Ft Walton area?

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Clay,

You sure someone before you did not paint your boat? 

The wrap graphics vinyl is usually pretty thick, like thick bumper sticker stuff as it is toted as being removable in the future.

One of the Barnhills people down the street had a new white SUV done in a bodywrap when new.

Three years later they peeled it all off. Looks like brand new paint underneath.

Like stated elsewhere above, every little bump with a dock, etc. will result in a mar or a tear.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

a true 'wrap' is a exactally a giant bumper sticker. the material is made by 3M, and the applicators peel the back off and stick it to your boat/truck/rv/buttcheeks. its a huge bumper sticker. you know how they ding and scratch. not trying to scare anyone off from it, but know before you get involved with it. for longivity, awlgrip or some other paint. for complete artistic freedom, at a high price and shorter life, wrap. for something inbetween, paint/awlgrip and then get a graphic done. whats that shop over by allpro sound? i think they did the fishn chix boat/s and the other redfish ladies boat. 

jaxwraps did ours, as you have seen. they were primer to work with. treated us like we were their only customer. for any wrap job on any vehicle, i strongly recommend them. we worked with 'chuck', but i think he has moved into corporate sales now. cost--yea about 5 grand is standard for a 23-24 footer. longer is more, more art is gonna be more. 

cheers.

drew


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Creative Instinct did the Fishin' Chix boat. They are on "W" Street. Marcus does great work, give him a call if your interested in a wrap or just a design and boat name. 436-2040


----------

